# Info Needed On An Old Solga



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've got this incoming, a Solga which looks like a 1950's item:

I've only found 3 references to Solga, one in France, which is marked "Calibre Suisse" on the face, which makes me think it's not Swiss or French, and two Solga "Jerusalem", one in Canada and one in Israel, both with a Hebrew inscription and a logo something like a crown combined with a bishops mitre cap, which neither mine or the one in France have. Here's the vendors photos, anyone have any ideas?


----------

